# trafikant



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
může slovo trafikant znamenat, kromě "tobacconist", taky "člověk, který prodavá drogy"?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Nikdy jsem to neslyšela v tom významu. Ani na internetu nevidím odkazy, které by to potvrzovaly. Ale vyvrátit to nemohu, protože nemám dostatečné kontakty s příslušnou scénou.


----------



## .Lola.

Přijde mi hodně nepravděpodobné, že by "trafikant" mohl být výraz pro drogového dealera.

Pokud se ti význam "tobacconist" do textu nehodí, tak sem uveď kontext. třeba něco vymyslíme.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to by mohlo taky hodit, jenom jsem tušila, že by to mohlo mýt i tento význam, to by se hodilo ještě víc...


----------



## winpoj

Souhlasím, že "trafikant" se ve smyslu dealer nepoužívá. Vzhledem k silnému tlaku angličtiny na češtinu bych se ale vůbec nedivil, kdyby tomu za pár let bylo jinak.

Jediný jiný (a dost zřídka užívaný) význam slova "trafikant", který mě napadá, je držitel politické trafiky, tj. více či méně zasloužilý politik, který byl odstraněn tak, že mu byla poskytnuta nějaká sinekura. Myslím, že jsem kdysi četl nějaký článek, kde ombudsman Motejl říká, že není "politický trafikant".


----------

